# Cargo dimensions?



## T-Reg Fan (Jul 3, 2003)

Hello,
I know the T-Reg has 71 cu-ft of cargo space w/rear seats down - does anybody know what the actual length x width x height of the area is?
I got to make sure my dog (190-lbs Mastiff







) can fit back there!!!
thanx
T-Reg Fan


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (T-Reg Fan)*

Sorry that I don't have the actual dimensions handy, but he sounds like a great pup! I'm sure he'll fit with no problem, especially if he bends in the middle.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (T-Reg Fan)*

Hmm...After measuring the dimensions of the cargo volume, I'm not sure how VW is coming up with their numbers. Here's what I get. The height and width are measured at the rear hatch entry. There is a small section where the rear passengers' heads would go that increases the high slightly
Height: 32.5" 
Width: 45.5"
Depth: 66" (measured to the chrome sill in back)
Approx cu ft: 56.5
This number matches up pretty well with the kak.net review's number of 1570 liters (55.4 cu ft), but not with VW's NA ones....
http://news.kak.net/modules.ph...d=423


----------



## catwell (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (mml7)*

I agree & it does not appear that it is much different than the BMW X5!


----------



## freddiemac (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (catwell)*

This is one of the interesting questions regarding the thinking on size for the T'reg. Understanding the cost sharing with Porsche on design, etc., I am still a little disappointed that it isn't a bigger vehicle in terms of cargo space. 
I had the opportunity to see one up close today and am all but ruling it out as too small with the seats up. 
I like to think I am VW's target market. Under 30, professional degree, dual income no kids, and one 50 pound dog. With the seats up there is little room for the dog to manuever in comfort and not have to get her crammed in there with a bunch of luggage. Putting stuff on top is rather silly to begin with and really a pain.
So why not create a vehicle that has more of what most people would use, like the space of an Explorer/MDX/XC90, rather than focusing on taking on RR's offroad prowess?
If an extended w/b version is really in the works with a 7 seat option, I'll be delighted to consider it, but until then I think I have to, unfortunately, pass.
BTW, I am new to this forum, and really appreciate all the info that gets traded here. Thank you for allowing my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jberger (Feb 22, 2003)

The cubic feet listed in the specs are based on SAE measurements for "effective and useable" space. So a simple calculation will probably never match up. 
The short rear overhang is intentional, it allows for better approach and departure angles, critical for a proper off roader. 
So if you're waiting for the extended wheelbase, get ready to sacrifice off road useablity. Of course, virtually noone is going to go serious off roading in a 50K vehicle.


----------



## hartmaw (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (T-Reg Fan)*

HaHA thats funny I need the same info too cuz i got a Harliquin Great Dane and a Doberman!


----------



## TwinVariants (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
Height: 32.5" 
Width: 45.5"
Depth: 66" (measured to the chrome sill in back)


Man, if I measured at the same place as you that's smaller than my Passat Wagon (34.5" x 46.5" x 67") and only marginally bigger than my Jetta Wagon (33" x 46" x 64.5")!


----------



## hartmaw (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (TwinVariants)*

It doesnt say anything on vw.com????


----------



## T-Reg Fan (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Cargo dimensions? (hartmaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hartmaw* »_It doesnt say anything on vw.com????

I couldn't find anything online.
I really like the T-Reg; but in addition to all other considerations - if I can't fit what I need to carry in the back, it's not gonna fly!
Some people want/need a third row for carrying kids; I need space for carrying my dog.
My '97 4Runner is *66L x 38H x 53w* ; it's the height that concerns me with the VW.
I think I'll be checking out a 2003 4Runner Sport Edition V6 4wd (245hp/283lb-ft & 17/21 mpg)....
cheers


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

My measurement of the Touareg cargo length is 71" from the rear sill to the back of the driver's seat, adjusted for a 5'9'' person. If you measure to the folded up rear seat bench you get a shorter distance, of course, as the 66" measurement noted in the post above would indicate. If you are comparing this to an X5, you need to measure to similar points, since the X5 rear seat bases do not tilt up.


_Modified by Outrageous at 4:35 AM 7-5-2003_


----------

